# How come noone likes Blue Dragons



## JoshMVG (Nov 13, 2009)

Iv being been trying to sell my beardy for months but noone like his colouring
I ended up giving it away
Any one else have this problem


----------



## Khagan (Nov 13, 2009)

That's pretty cool looking beardy, if i was interested in buying one i'd buy it. Guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder, that or everyone wants an orange/yellow/cream/white like every man and their dog has.


----------



## ravan (Nov 13, 2009)

wow! if you want to give anymore away, i'll be happy to have one or two lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 13, 2009)

he eastern or central!!!??? I was LOOKING for a bub like him MONTHS ago!


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like an Eastern to me... especially from the 2nd pic. Wow, can't believe no-one wanted to buy him! I'll be looking for a pair soon... hope he went to a good home


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah i agree. thats a nice looking dragon and if i were in the market for one i would of snatched it up.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

are you pulling our legs josh?


----------



## naledge (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd pay a few hundred for him, it's gorgeous.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 13, 2009)

it just looks like a grey eastern......


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 13, 2009)

photoshop anyone?


----------



## jordo (Nov 13, 2009)

Gee if you lot are serious I'm gonna start a new breeding project... That's very standard colours for and eastern beardy.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 13, 2009)

yer if it was a central and that blue Id drop a few hundred on him/her... not that I need any more dragons...


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 13, 2009)

That blue around it's head and beard, I've never seen anything like it. Wow!!


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2009)

Mate, you should've given them a fancy name. Maybe something like cobalt-moon-shine phase beardies. Then every man and his (lap) dog would've been barking at your door.


----------



## chale_nic (Nov 14, 2009)

nicman72 said:


> Looks like an Eastern to me... especially from the 2nd pic. Wow, can't believe no-one wanted to buy him! I'll be looking for a pair soon... hope he went to a good home


Me neither! Where on earth were you selling them? Or to what type of people lol Crazies! :shock:


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 14, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> it just looks like a grey eastern......


 

Have to agree!


----------



## Kris (Nov 14, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Mate, you should've given them a fancy name. Maybe something like cobalt-moon-shine phase beardies. Then every man and his (lap) dog would've been barking at your door.



Hahaha....wait for it, it'll happen soon enough. Amethyst Ice Mist sounds catchy.

Great looking Dragon.


----------



## wordlyf_01 (Nov 14, 2009)

Josh thats not your animal.The animal in that photo is a wild caught animal that was found at least 300 to 400 kms out of its range.The animal was photographed,location and animal details were taken and then released were it was found, all done legally of course.I know this because i took the photo's.It is a standard barbata that had a little more blue colour than normal.


----------



## Kris (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome, there is a wild colony of Amethyst Ice Mists out there.....somewhere.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 14, 2009)

wordlyf_01 said:


> Josh thats not your animal.The animal in that photo is a wild caught animal that was found at least 300 to 400 kms out of its range.The animal was photographed,location and animal details were taken and then released were it was found, all done legally of course.I know this because i took the photo's.It is a standard barbata that had a little more blue colour than normal.


I never said that it was my dragon in the pics
I was using it as an example


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 14, 2009)

lollll


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 14, 2009)

I think iv been caught out - classic- trust the pics owner to come across my thread, whoops


----------



## itbites (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 14, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> I think iv been caught out - classic- trust the pics owner to come across my thread, whoops


 
:lol: good try. where did you find the pic, I am curious about more info on the "animal found out of its range"


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 14, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> :lol: good try. where did you find the pic, I am curious about more info on the "animal found out of its range"


look on ARK dragons forum


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 14, 2009)

Also try asking wordlyf_01, after all it is their photo


----------



## JasonL (Nov 14, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> :lol: good try. where did you find the pic, I am curious about more info on the "animal found out of its range"



Yes, I would like to know where these Amethyst Ice Mist form barbatas are found too, 300 - 400km out of it's range? so was it found in SA or the NT?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 14, 2009)

wow, BURNT josh


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 14, 2009)

they didnt say where it was found? where is 400km out of there range? tassie? :lol:


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 14, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> Iv being been trying to sell my beardy for months but noone like his colouring
> I ended up giving it away
> Any one else have this problem


 


JoshMVG said:


> I never said that it was my dragon in the pics
> I was using it as an example


 lol

either way its a wicked looking dragon


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 14, 2009)

Check out the original post, another stunner


----------



## JasonL (Nov 14, 2009)

So location??? I'll take a stab in the dark and guess a South Western Qld animal?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 15, 2009)

HA HA so photo shop wasnt that far off the mark YOU PHOTO HOGGED IT ...and led us to believe it was your dragon ....small world isnt it ,when you cant even do a simple dragon brag thread and get busted by the photo owner now ......bahahahah ... 
as the saying goes Josh ...: NICE TRY BUT NO CIGAR lmao


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't understand this thread..why the need to make something so stupid up? Is there not anything interesting going on in your life? Now you have a rep that says "don't trust me".

I always believed everything I read in these forums...just like the tooth fairy and santa claus.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know who this Noone is, but they're right to like Bearded Dragons


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 15, 2009)

Considering that an honest reputation is everything in the reptile game...... and you just got caught red handed in a blatant lie, your credibility has gone down quite a few notches. :lol: 
lol, i hope it was worth it 

The dragon in the pics is ok i guess, still doesn't beat a nice red though


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 15, 2009)

Well duh it was a 2am wind up
Which i was going to admit as soon as someone realized
I mean nearly 500 peps had viewed the original pics so i surprised it took the owner to pick that
If this ruins my reputation with a few losers then i dont care as most peeps can see the funny side of a wind up at 2am


----------



## coree2009 (Nov 15, 2009)

lol good joke mate. some ppl just cant take a joke these days


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> Well duh it was a 2am wind up
> Which i was going to admit as soon as someone realized
> I mean nearly 500 peps had viewed the original pics so i surprised it took the owner to pick that
> If this ruins my reputation with a few losers then i dont care as most peeps can see the funny side of a wind up at 2am


 
lol wind ups are always entertaining, my mate posted some pics of his intergrade and said he found it at west head lol, then I go the blame lol cause I was in on it, didnt care, but I apparently lost all my field herping credibility.... didnt even know I had any lol and didnt know how I got it..... dont let baggers stop you, this is aps were wind ups rein supreme, its what this forum is known for :lol:


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks i know hey
I thought i made the validity of this thread obvious in my first post
I guess some peeps are a bit uptight today


----------



## Khagan (Nov 15, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> The dragon in the pics is ok i guess, still doesn't beat a nice red though



You mean an orange, because they are all clearly orange and not even close to a shade of red but still get labeled red .


----------



## Renagade (Nov 16, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> Well duh it was a 2am wind up
> Which i was going to admit as soon as someone realized
> I mean nearly 500 peps had viewed the original pics so i surprised it took the owner to pick that
> If this ruins my reputation with a few losers then i dont care as most peeps can see the funny side of a wind up at 2am


 
shouldn't children be in bed at that hour?


----------



## richardsc (Nov 16, 2009)

looks just like my male eastern,do i detect dimples on the back of the head in the 2nd pic??????mite explain dificulty in selling it,lol


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 17, 2009)

richardsc said:


> looks just like my male eastern,do i detect dimples on the back of the head in the 2nd pic??????mite explain dificulty in selling it,lol


The EBDs in the pics were found in the wild and released 
They were never for sale
It was a wind up
Maybe u should read the thread first b4 commenting


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 17, 2009)

Pointless........


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 17, 2009)

good on him 
People are to uptight these days
At least he showed of some cool pics (even thou they weren't his)


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 18, 2009)

OK. good wind up! Some people need to take it easy. Don't let a little joke give you bad impressions. I always give people 2nd chances. At least u got 4 pages of replys!! lol


----------



## sweetangel (Nov 18, 2009)

either way its a pretty sweet dragon!! i would definitly love one of those in my collection


----------

